# pella vs andersen



## wdsteinke (Aug 27, 2011)

which patio door is better Pella or Andersen


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This has been discussed before--try a search.

Anderson gets my vote---

I have to charge more to install the Pellas in order to cover the difficulty of installing them and the likelihood of call backs,

Add to that the fact that most customers don't like having the screen inside the house or having the door not work in the winter as the working door track is outside and gets clogged with ice and snow.

Other than that -(and poor customer service) I say it's your choice.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

:whistling2::whistling2::laughing:


----------



## amuffly (Aug 23, 2011)

We are buying Andersen for our new home build. Went with the 100 series.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

As O'mike suggests, that is a laughable comparison. Pella advertises Bentleys, but delivers yugos. Andersen is the best door/window value for your dollar, IMHO. But I would use their 400 series., better finish selection and options, and they have a 200 series, but never have seen a 100. The 200 is OK but with less bells/whistles.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Ditto on what the others have said. I am not a pella fan anymore. Used them on a few houses years ago. Too many problems. Switched to Andersons and have been very happy with them. Check out their frenchwood glider if you are looking at their sliding doors. It's a heavier framed door. Very nice, easy to install and solid as a rock. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## amuffly (Aug 23, 2011)

The 100 series is there new series that is a fiberglass Eco friendly window.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Andersen if those are my two choices.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess I'll be the voice of dissent here, but if Pella does anything well, it is their patio doors. I'd venture to say that it is one of the nicest wood sgd's out there.... and I'm not Pella's biggest fan by any means. I think that their customer service is terrible, their past attempts at vinyl are terrible (jury is out on the new 350), and their wood windows are nothing special... The only complaint I've ever had on the pella sgd's is the interior mounted screen (you let bugs in by opening it when you need to close the door), but many people actually like that feature. The Anderson door is pretty average imo.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

HomeSealed said:


> I guess I'll be the voice of dissent here, but if Pella does anything well, it is their patio doors. I'd venture to say that it is one of the nicest wood sgd's out there.... and I'm not Pella's biggest fan by any means. I think that their customer service is terrible, their past attempts at vinyl are terrible (jury is out on the new 350), and their wood windows are nothing special... The only complaint I've ever had on the pella sgd's is the interior mounted screen (you let bugs in by opening it when you need to close the door), but many people actually like that feature. The Anderson door is pretty average imo.


The Designer series is actually pretty good. I guess it is tough to separate out the two companies (i.e. the nice Pella door and the terrible company support).


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Windows on Wash said:


> The Designer series is actually pretty good. I guess it is tough to separate out the two companies (i.e. the nice Pella door and the terrible company support).


That's the only door that I install from Pella.:thumbup:


----------

